# 2014 Diesel Trans fluid thick and dark



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

The stock transmission fluid being very dark after a short amount of mileage is absolutely normal on these. It's just the type of fluid GM uses, I've seen it with their other newer vehicles too. When I did my trans fluid flush at 75k miles, I used a synthetic fluid. I did a quick refresh at 130k miles and the fluid was still red.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah - most newer transmissions in general have internal filters, and the fluid gets dirty and dark _quick._


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

Changed the transmission oil in our 2014 Diesel @ 40k miles, as it was shifting weird.
Really hot here 10 months of the year, I guessed the oil was cooked, it looked really dark & nasty.
Changed it again @ 80k, same deal, nasty.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Recently just did it on both of our cars with 6-speed autos - one Aisin @ 85k, one GM @ 42k. Both looked pretty gross/dark, and both shift way better with new fluid in em.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Andycruzepa14 said:


> So just brought my car home from getting the transmission serviced and have a few concerns. The oil drained out of the trans was very dark and thick. The car only has 54,xxx on the clock with an automatic. I’m not having any issues that I am aware of as the vehicle is new to me. I’m just wondering if this is common or things I should be worried about in the road ahead. Possibly Clutch plates wearing? Normal wear or a common issue. If anyone has had any experience with this please give me some feed back.


It's normal. The manual says it's a lifetime fill, expept severe duty schedule.. it is definitly not a lifetime fill. It's a fill that gets the car past the warranty period, that is all. A 50,000mile change interval is about right, and you have to fill and drain twice to get about 80% change since you can't fully drian it at the plug. There is a thread on how to do this on the Gen1 Diesel section of this forum.


----------

